# 2008 Perth Royal Beer Show



## wcbprez (10/1/08)

From the ex-El Presidente:

The Royal Agricultural Society of Western Australia (Inc.) (The RAS) is pleased to announce the dates for the 2008 Perth Royal Beer Show. 

Entries Close - 2 May 2008
Receival of Entries - 4-6 June 2008 (Inclusive)
Judging - 9-11 June 2008 (Inclusive)
Exhibitors Tasting - 13 June 2008

The schedule will be available soon on the website.

If you have any queries please do not hesitate to contact:

Ms Natalie Raynor
Supervisor Agribusiness
The Royal Agricultural Society of Western Australia (Inc.)
Tel: (08) 6263 3140
Fax: (08) 6263 3171
www.raswa.org.au
www.perthroyalshow.com.au


----------



## etbandit (10/1/08)

Is it for Homebrews or Commerical Beers only?


----------



## Simon W (10/1/08)

Both

EDIT:
Stolen from this thread


Spesh said:


> PERTH ROYAL BEER SHOW
> PRBS is in June this year. Closing dates for entry is about May 2nd. Last year there were about 250 entries and over 50 home brews. 1 home brew was apparently one of the best beers in the comp. Not sure what entry is but not much - you get constructive feedback from top judges plus ticket to presentation = beer. RAS are looking for sponsors if your keen. All PRBS entries must be brewed in Australia which differentiates it from other top beer awards. AIBA (2nd biggest in world) PRBS and SRBC (Sydney) are big RAS ran competitions.



Last I looked neither the RAS or the PerthRoyalShow websites (RAS gets redirected anyway) had any information for the 2008 event, entry forms etc. Still waiting.
I'm guessing there won't be much changed from last year?


----------



## randyrob (7/4/08)

Entry Form:

View attachment 2008_Beer_Show_Entry_Form.pdf


Goodluck to those who dare enter!


----------



## Simon W (8/4/08)

Got a nice little surprise-package in the mail with all relevant documents, didn't even have to ask for it - brilliant!
I'm guessing everyone that entered last year got the same service?


----------



## randyrob (8/4/08)

Yes i believe that was the case Simon, i didnt enter myself last year.

the schedule is now on the website for those interested

http://www.perthroyalshow.com.au/competiti...veentries/beer/

Cheers Rob.


----------



## roger mellie (17/4/08)

Am I reading this right - a minimum of 1.98 liters for a packaged beer per entry??

Seems a lot

RM


----------



## randyrob (17/4/08)

yes that is correct, but if you were a philanthropist you would just provide 2L


----------



## Asher (17/4/08)

If you enter three 750's Two will end up on ice at the exhibitors tasting  

Last year: With you results booklet in hand you could dig through the iced buckets of leftover entries and maybe find one of the winning beers to sample/compare...

I just CP fill one 2 litre PET bottle from a keg though. Leftovers still made it to the tasting in good condition.

Asher


----------



## brendanos (17/4/08)

I'm still torn as to whether it's worth paying to give away a six pack of RIS...


----------



## pbrosnan (17/4/08)

Last year I entered 2 750ml bottles. As I was planning to enter this year I made sure I kept back 2 bottles of the brews I'm going to enter. Then I find they're talking 2 litres! Still going to enter though, maybe they'll go easy on the craft brewers.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (17/4/08)

brendanos said:


> I'm still torn as to whether it's worth paying to give away a six pack of RIS...




No Brendanos, don't, give it to me instead.

Seriously, that RIS is a winner.


----------



## brendanos (17/4/08)

Haha thanks Ian. Here's a thread about it while we're inflating my ego. Just pretend I didn't bottle it after 2 weeks.


----------



## brendanos (17/4/08)

Does anyone know what the bare minimum one might get away with entering? I have an IPA I wanted evaluated, but it was so good I only managed to save a litre of it.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/4/08)

brendanos said:


> Does anyone know what the bare minimum one might get away with entering? I have an IPA I wanted evaluated, but it was so good I only managed to save a litre of it.


Two litres, looks like you will have to do another one.Plenty of time any way.Brew now and clarify with fish. :icon_cheers: 
GB


----------



## brendanos (18/4/08)

I think I might have to. Do you think one of my goldfish will do the trick? Failing that I might just use a fridge.


----------



## Simon W (19/4/08)

Two litres? Damn didn't see that, thats me out. Only got two 750ml's left of the Xmas Case brew.
Missed last year too, left it a bit late.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (20/4/08)

Simon W said:


> Two litres? Damn didn't see that, thats me out. Only got two 750ml's left of the Xmas Case brew.
> Missed last year too, left it a bit late.




Simon, the entry form is due in by the 2nd May but he actual beer is due on 4th + 5th June, so you still have time to enter a beer that you have'nt brewed.
Don't forget this show is being run in conjunction with the RAS of WA, so procedures are a bit quaint.


----------



## Simon W (21/4/08)

Cheers Vlad,
How's my luck, drank one of the 750's Sat night then found a couple of stubbies yesterday, could have re-bottled them. :angry: 
Might throw $10 in the mail anyway.


----------



## Goat (29/4/08)

I'm just going through the Classes 13-17 in the Comp Guidelines and I'm a bit confused - can any of the enlightened Brethren clear this up for me ?

The reference listed for the categories is the BJCP - which is fine. But I'm having difficulty translating between that & the Classes.

*13 B - lager - European Lager* - is that like a Bo Pils; a bit darker, maltier and less bitter than say *13 C - Lager Pilsener* - would that be right ?

Also would *13 D - Lager - Dark Lager* be like a Scwarzbier ? rather than a Marzen which is listed under *13 - E Lager - Other* as an example

TIA


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/5/08)

Is Roy acting as drop off point and courier again this year?


----------



## brendanos (26/5/08)

Is Roy even in the country?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/5/08)

Who's Roy ? :unsure: I will drop of entries for any GB customers. I can store them in the cool room and then load up the ute. If you dont see me for a while................
Anybody got thier labels yet ? 
GB


----------



## pbrosnan (27/5/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Who's Roy ? :unsure: I will drop of entries for any GB customers. I can store them in the cool room and then load up the ute. If you dont see me for a while................
> Anybody got thier labels yet ?
> GB



Yeah Nev I got mine. Thanks for the delivery offer, might drop the entries down to you on Saturday?


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/6/08)

Congratulations to Spesh on his stout win in the commercials, and to our own weekend warrior Vlad for best amateur beer. Maybe he does know his ass from his diacetyl after all.


http://www.news.com.au/perthnow/story/0,21...838-948,00.html


----------



## clay (14/6/08)

Well done Vlad.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/6/08)

It was a Great night but not so good this morning.  Where do all the Taxi,s go after midnight?
GB


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/6/08)

Goat said:


> I'm just going through the Classes 13-17 in the Comp Guidelines and I'm a bit confused - can any of the enlightened Brethren clear this up for me ?
> 
> The reference listed for the categories is the BJCP - which is fine. But I'm having difficulty translating between that & the Classes.
> 
> ...




Looks like the confusion tactics worked Goat, that Marzen was fantastic.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/6/08)

Well done everyone, plenty of sore heads this morning?


----------



## brendanos (14/6/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> Congratulations to Spesh on his stout win in the commercials, and to our own weekend warrior Vlad for best amateur beer. Maybe he does know his ass from his diacetyl after all.



That's a bit cheeky... 


Congrats once again Ian, the beer was fantastic. I think it's about time I pulled all those bugs out of the yeast fridge and started preparing for the acid-beer onslaught that will be PRBS 2009! And congrats to everyone else that got medals, there sure were a lot of them.

Anyone with a catalogue want to scan/photograph/transcribe the results for those without to leisurely peruse on a seedy saturday afternoon?


----------



## Kai (14/6/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> It was a Great night but not so good this morning.  Where do all the Taxi,s go after midnight?
> GB



Did you end up at the loft? Taxis are nonexistent in freo after midnight.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/6/08)

Kai said:


> Did you end up at the loft? Taxis are nonexistent in freo after midnight.


Yep , presentations then off to the Loft then our group splintered off to Clancy's for a good night drink.Dont know what happened to the rest of the crowd ?
GB


----------



## dig (15/6/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Dont know what happened to the rest of the crowd ?
> GB


Someone said "Meet you next door"... I think they meant The Loft next door to The Red Room where we were. I went 'next door' to LC and had a beer.


----------



## Goat (15/6/08)

A great night at the Loft following a fantastic afternoon - though it was a bit of a slow start yesterday. 

Well done to Ian, Asher, Rob and Neville - there are a lot of bristling Pool Rooms amongst the AHB/WCB members and that Berliner Wiesse was bloody stunning, dsrved r

I was going to enter 5 beers (whatever I had left-over in kegs) but two did not pass the final tasting test, so I put in 3 - each one bottoming its class in results... got a bit of work to do there I think. <_<


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/6/08)

dig said:


> Someone said "Meet you next door"... I think they meant The Loft next door to The Red Room where we were. I went 'next door' to LC and had a beer.


Every body has been really quite/absent since Friday's effort ."Presumed missing in action" I had the Albany Ale works guys Whistling Jack and Tom "The Dude" drop in for a few beers on Saturday afternoon, Great day, good company and good beers.I was invited to go and do the Micros in the Valley with them but declined after checking the size of my liver.  
GB


----------



## pbrosnan (15/6/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Every body has been really quite/absent since Friday's effort ."Presumed missing in action" I had the Albany Ale works guys Whistling Jack and Tom "The Dude" drop in for a few beers on Saturday afternoon, Great day, good company and good beers.I was invited to go and do the Micros in the Valley with them but declined after checking the size of my liver.
> GB


 I heading back into town at 4 and had a couple at the BM. Alpha is just such a good beer. Was pretty happy with my results. All of the beers that ending up on the tasting table were excellent. There's always a moment's trepidation when you put a home brew to your lips, but in this instance every of a highly professional standard.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/6/08)

pbrosnan said:


> I heading back into town at 4 and had a couple at the BM. Alpha is just such a good beer. Was pretty happy with my results. All of the beers that ending up on the tasting table were excellent. There's always a moment's trepidation when you put a home brew to your lips, but in this instance every of a highly professional standard.


I couldnt taste any thing after tasting the Pale with the ship load of Galaxy hop finish , boy that hop is soooo strong in profile , I can still smell it coming out of my skin.
GB


----------



## brendanos (15/6/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I couldnt taste any thing after tasting the Pale with the ship load of Galaxy hop finish , boy that hop is soooo strong in profile , I can still smell it coming out of my skin.
> GB



That beer was the highlight of the afternoon!


----------



## Kai (15/6/08)

dig said:


> Someone said "Meet you next door"... I think they meant The Loft next door to The Red Room where we were. I went 'next door' to LC and had a beer.



I had every intention of making it to the loft that evening, unfortunately the norfolk blew that out of the water and old man kai was in bed by ten. Sounds like I missed a good evening.


----------



## Whistlingjack (15/6/08)

Just arrived home. 

Congrats to all exhibitors, I tried some excellent beer. Friday was a great day and even the persistent Pistolpatch didn't annoy me (too much)... 

Yesterday after we left GB, we made it to Feral. The intention was to get to Mash before their six o'clock(?) closing time, but we were stranded at Feral by lack of taxis.

Nice place to be stuck though, we went through the whole beer list. The brewer had a sore head and didn't make it in, but we had a nice chat with his wife. Got to Elmar's eventually for a schweinhaxe, then an early night.

WJ


----------



## Asher (17/6/08)

Here's the Results

View attachment 2008_Trophy_Results.pdf


----------



## amita (17/6/08)

Here's the Results

Well done Neville and Ash!!!


keep up the good brewing

cheers amita


----------



## ohitsbrad (17/6/08)

If I remember right there were 14 gold medals awarded to the amateur section and only 12 to the commercial section. Yet 80 or so more entries in the commercial. That's excellent.

I imagine the judges know when they're tasting the commercial beers and when the amateur beers? But they're not supposed to award points any differently right?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/6/08)

ohitsbrad said:


> If I remember right there were 14 gold medals awarded to the amateur section and only 12 to the commercial section. Yet 80 or so more entries in the commercial. That's excellent.
> 
> I imagine the judges know when they're tasting the commercial beers and when the amateur beers? But they're not supposed to award points any differently right?


Right all judged to a 20 point maximum.Diversity I think is what gets us brewers over the line.When is the last time you saw a micro or mega doing a Berliner weiss ?
GB


----------



## sinkas (21/6/08)

Do they send out score sheets for this comp?


----------



## big d (21/6/08)

Congrats to all winners.Good to see some familiar names in the roll call.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## brendanos (22/6/08)

sinkas said:


> Do they send out score sheets for this comp?



I hope so!


----------



## randyrob (7/7/08)

sinkas said:


> Do they send out score sheets for this comp?






brendanos said:


> I hope so!



i'm starting to lean towards no, it's been nearly 3 weeks since i received my certificates in the mail.

did anyone that entered last year get them?

Rob.


----------

